# S&W M&P 9mm help please



## BlueGumyBear (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello. I'm going to be buying my first gun very shortly, and I'm pretty much set on the M&P 9mm. I'll be using this gun for home defense, range shooting, and eventually to carry. I was wondering if anyone that owns one would be able to give me some feedback about the gun. I was stuck between that one and a Glock 9mm. To be honest, the major selling point for the M&P was that it comes with a manual safety. 

I was just hoping that some of you guys would be able to tell me some good or bad things about this gun that could only be learned by owning it. 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you in advance!!
-Nicole-


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you looking at the compact or full size version? I own a non-safety version of the M & P 9 compact, it has performed flawlessly and is easy to strip and clean. I got good shot groupings with it, even early on.


----------



## BlueGumyBear (Jan 8, 2009)

That I'm not 100% sure on either...but probably the full size...I think...


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

The only difference will be that the compact will be a "little" easier to conceal than the full version. The full version grip will allow all fingers to grip whereas the compact relies on a magazine extension for this. Whitchever you choose, it is a very nice gun from an American company.
Good luck with your purchase, I hope you like it.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Not to mention they come with a life time warranty, I love all 3 of mine. unless you count the rifle then it would be 4.


----------



## Domanfp (Dec 30, 2007)

I would go with the FS, and than you can decide on a carry pistol later and have a really nice range/HD gun with the FS.


----------



## Redhound80 (May 26, 2008)

I have an M&P 9 without the thumb safety and really like it. I shoot it very well and use it as my primary pistol for IDPA matches. I also have an M&P 45 with thumb safety and like it very much, too. I do not find any difficulty in using the two pistols and no problems with use or function between the one with thumb safety and the one without thumb safety. The safety is well placed on the handgun. Both pistols are very accurate and feel very good in my hands. I use the small backstrap for the M&P 9 and the medium backstrap for the M&P 45. The S&W M&P line of pistols are very good in my opinion. Enjoy your new pistol!

Redhound80


----------

